# kzoo march 13th



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

hey guys, i'd like to join up. i'm in the process of talking my dad into coming down with his boat and fishing with me, but that might not work out.

if i can't get him to come down, would it be against the rules to fish the rabbit? my roomate and i float it in a canoe from (i think) 134th to new richmond on the k-zoo. 


karl


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Personally I woudn't have a problem with it if you wanted to fish the Rabbit.

There is another planning thread here . We're trying to get a fairly accurate head count so we can plan what we need for food.

Mitch


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

personally, I think that if we have an outing/tourney on the kazoo, it should be fished on the kazoo.Everyone puts up with the same conditions that way.Perhaps you could consider floating the kazoo from 89 bridge to new richmond!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Fair enough. Tournament is limited to the Kalamazoo River only. 

Mitch


----------

